# General > Recipes >  baking

## andrew.bowles30

im doing an air ambulance day need the best tray bakes and how to make the best tasting tablet

----------


## mi16

Save yourself time and money, go to Tesco, buy the traybakea , cut up put in a Tupperware box and palm them off as your own creations 
Job done

----------


## Chefner

Do you want a recipe for fudge. It is done in the microwave and works perfect every time.

----------

